# It´s true, Man Flu



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its just been confirmed you men are wimps >

Think of everything women go through in life and it makes sence, you men get off lightly.
Got a cold, its flu for men, got flu its double pneumonia.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It has been proved that the sexes perceive pain etc in totally different ways, women "the supposed sensitive sex" should have a bit more sympathy and do what you were bred to do, IE look after your man like he would look after you, demeaning them in this way does not do you any favours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Listen hear you, you, you, you, we gals have always known your wimps and mother nature also knew coz if it was left up to you men to reproduce human life would have never started, so there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't be silly you old tart, men would have created life without wimmin (if he'd had any bloody sense) we have urges you know, any port in storm sort of thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We may have found another species, one which didn't talk would have been a good start, teaching it to cook, might have been a bit of a task though, so you're not a total waste of time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have to be on two legs though, two pairs of shoes shopping would really do my crust in, left n right fore n aft, bloody torture, but at least if we're starting over we could maybe educate this creature that shoes the right size, without spikes n pointy fronts may not be the worst idea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see a lot of sense for some men being a bit limp wristed too, so long as they can walk and talk straight.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Would you like a spade Kev.>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah doing fine with me shovel Gerts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As an aside I have noticed that since more tech has arrived in the kitchen to help wimmin, their feet are getting bigger, I did wonder why, then it dawned on me that they didn't need to get so close the kitchen sink anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would get my coat, but the bloody woman hasn't washed and ironed it yet.

Boom tish, I'm here all week.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Its just been confirmed you men are wimps >
> 
> Think of everything women go through in life and it makes sence, you men get off lightly.
> Got a cold, its flu for men, got flu its double pneumonia.


Yet another woman who ignores the science, tell Hans us men have the sympathy he deserves, hope he gets well soon the poor man. :wink2:

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...-suffer-more-respiratory-illnesses-than-women

Oh BTW the world isn't flat, just another scientific fact. >

Terry
(A previous man flu sufferer). :surprise:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

It must be true as it was reported in the Guardian this morning. Funny though it was a male Doctor Sue.................

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fam...cid=spartanntp


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ve had man flue 

Oh yes I have 
Albert has had a touch of man flu

The difference 

I need to get on with it 

He’s at deaths door 

I’ve had my moments when I’d wished the door would open 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh that is so unkind.

Liz and I had a conversation about "man flu" I think we agreed that it is a very woman thing to say and quite demeaning as is man cave, a cave would not be needed if wimmin could just talk less, or just shut up until given permission to speak.

Coat still not washed :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We may have found another species, one which didn't talk would have been a good start, teaching it to cook, might have been a bit of a task though, so you're not a total waste of time.


Well you know why women talk twice or three times as much as men do. It's because they don't listen/can't hear until we yell, the third time. 0


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I always get man flu - I'm off to bed like a dirty shirt and lie there being waited on hand and foot, demanding coffee, tea, scrambled eggs, toast, pills, turn the TV on (pleeeez) turn the TV off (pleeez). I'm always wheedlingly polite. It works every time!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> I always get man flu - I'm off to bed like a dirty shirt and lie there being waited on hand and foot, demanding coffee, tea, scrambled eggs, toast, pills, turn the TV on (pleeeez) turn the TV off (pleeez). I'm always wheedlingly polite. It works every time!


I´m not going to tell you I am never ill, thats asking for trouble.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I´m not going to tell you I am never ill, thats asking for trouble.


The fact that I am still standing and haven't been throttled is because I don't get manflu or any kind very often. Thanks to my summer swallow activities. Haven't had a winter in years! Lucky me!:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I very nearly asked what it was you swallowed Viv, then I read it again > >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I find if I swallow a few hot Bushmills it alleviates some of the symptoms:-D

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> I find if I swallow a few hot Bushmills it alleviates some of the symptoms:-D
> 
> Terry


Bushmills, are they Irish?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Bushmills, are they Irish?


It most definitely is Jan..........

Interesting history to see in the link as long as you're over the legal drinking age. >

http://www.bushmills.com

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting, but not being a whisky drinker I had never heard of it Terry. Now I know.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

When I worked in Ireland I occasionally received a bottle of Middleton that came in a hinged wooden box.

There was much debate about which was the better, the Middleton or Bladnoch from Dumfries & Galloway.

I honestly loved both and couldn't decide.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I very nearly asked what it was you swallowed Viv, then I read it again > >


Jura Origins is my fave.> No Kev, not falling for that one, (wink wink) although I do appreciate a flash of wit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A flash is about all I can manage these days love


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

See wot I did there > >


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> See wot I did there > >


Being smutty:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A double entendre, albeit accidental.

Bring out the bar tender joke.


----------

